# Garden Looks Like A Jungle



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

All this last several weeks it has rained and we lost most of the crops. 

The weeds have grown and seeded so it will be fun weeding this fall and winter.

We did get about 50 lb.s of tomatoes and 20lb.s of potatoes and a few other crops from it. Some of the tomatoe plants were in the greenhouse but no doors or walls on it yet so that's good because they would have cooked before the rains came.

We are just burnt out and taking a break.

I was reading about the aquaponics 'again' this past week.But won't even consider that project till cooler weather. I was looking for homemade fish food. Saw youtube using duckweed for the fish.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Meerkat said:


> All this last several weeks it has rained and we lost most of the crops. .


I will agree to this point ... I'm ready to turn the summer garden under and start my fall garden.

It has been an odd year in the garden... so much rain ...


----------



## carolexan (Dec 28, 2010)

Our garden has not had enough rain in my part of Texas but we had a fair bounty this year so far. I am ready for cooler weather gardening too. thank goodness we have a long growing season.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

*Andi said:


> I will agree to this point ... I'm ready to turn the summer garden under and start my fall garden.
> 
> It has been an odd year in the garden... so much rain ...


I got my replies mixed up, I forgot to do whatever it is I do. The bottom one is for you . I ain't pecking all that out again.



carolexan said:


> Our garden has not had enough rain in my part of Texas but we had a fair bounty this year so far. I am ready for cooler weather gardening too. thank goodness we have a long growing season.


It rained here a lot too.:wave:

Its too hot for us right now but yes it will get turned under ,we are done until fall planting. I hope next week or so I can get out there at night and start on it. And start cleaning pots for containers.


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

We have had lots of rain, all the weed seeds produced in the past decade have germinated. And we need heat for all that weeding to generate any veggies. Hopefully we will get a decent balance of the season.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I think with all the weird weather that we have had and seems like we will continue to have, we really need to think about our gardens more if we will survive SHTF stuff.I've planned for my well close enough to use water if need be,I'm buying "sun shades" in tarp like size with groments put in so I can just pop them on a pole over whatever needs to be protected from the sun and too much heat.I've got my neighbor who will help me "build" my garden also dig me a French type drain around my garden in case of too much water.I hope to also have enough design to be able to pop greenhouse plastic over if it get too cold .This is still a major work in progress but I buy a "little" at a time where it doesn't set me back too much at one time.But.....if the SHTF and we can't grow "anything" because a "CHANGE" in weather again(freak storm Sandy)all those heirloom seeds won't be worth squat.I also get extra tools at yard sales if I can and looking at all the other things to keep the soil in good shape( compost) and what to plant next to each other(bug control).Just a reminder that Wal_Mart won't be open to buy the extras we will need .So think of a extra fence,netting,ph test kit,those things we tend to think we have enough of.If you have extra mouths to feed then that garden will need to be bigger too.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I’m in the too much of a good thing camp also. All the gardens around me have lost all tomatoes, beans and all. We have been in an area that has gotten every one of the little storms that pop up and just sit there until they rain out. I should have kept track but each storm drops at least an inch of rain and most more like two inches.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

This last round of rain brought out the weeds like crazy in mine too. This week is dedicated to getting my garden back under control. My lawn too. Fortunately I've only lost some squash plants so far. Tomatoes are dripping with fruit. Just waiting (im)patiently for them to ripen. Got beans peas and corn coming on well too. I figure in two weeks I'm going to be picking like crazy to keep up.


----------



## Momturtle (Nov 2, 2009)

Got 4 inches of rain last week -- at least all the rain cachement is full. Usually by this time things are starting to turn brown. Never thought it would be this wet through the middle of July. Just in case you ever grow them, garbonzo beans do NOT like too much water. Tomatoes are splitting but still tasty. 

The weeds are totally overwhelming - I cann only work it on the weekends and the weeds have much more energy than I do, especially in the heat. In the evening the no-see-ums carry me off. Darling man is a great one for planting lots of things (by things I mean tomatoes) but does not harvest or preserve and has only pulled weeds once or twice in 10 years so that is not as helpful as it could be.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

carolexan said:


> Our garden has not had enough rain in my part of Texas but we had a fair bounty this year so far.


I can gather/store about 2800 gallons of rainwater; we used it all up in the month of June and early July. We just refilled all our tanks a few days ago.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I too have been hit hard with water. Ive lost some stuff, but gained more of others. One of my projects next year is going to be a rain catchment system. They raised our water rates this year and I just cant stand by thinking about all that free water I let go. I do collect some but not more then enough for a day at a time kind of thing. Scares me to think about not being able to garden because water cost too much.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We are very glad we started another greenhouse last year. We already have a leanto up against the house. But this fall planting will be mostly containers. We will plant the greens in our raised beds and cover them if nessesary with plastic. 

We did get about 50lb.s of tomatoes some were outside ,most were inside greenhouse. Only got 7 qt.s out of them though because we ate and cooked with them and had plenty of tomato sandwiches salads, spaghetti and chili.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I've been frustrated with my garden this year too. I keep thinking I should keep a garden journal so I can look back on what things grow well with what temps and spring conditions, when things are planted, etc. I never do it, but I SHOULD...


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

lazydaisy67 said:


> I keep thinking I should keep a garden journal so I can look back on what things grow well with what temps and spring conditions, when things are planted, etc. I never do it, but I SHOULD.


Yeah, we all should. My grandfather was METICULOUS about record keeping and what worked/didn't work. I wish I were that disciplined!!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We all should keep records, but we don't.

I started in the greenhouse pulling weeds, empting tomato containers and building up compost last evening. What a sweat soaked mosquito fighting task that was.

I tied a fabric softener sheet to my shirt and it did seem to keep the bugs off. I got half the weeds up some pulled by hand,some I dug with garden forked. Tonight will try to do most of whats left, if it isn't raining or storming like its done for past few months almost everyday.

U have never seen it this cool and rainy here before. Not a single 100 degree day yet. But humidity is bad.


----------

